# Röthenbachklamm am Samstag 11 Uhr



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo ÜV's und sonstige Franken-Biker,

ich bin dieses WE mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat und habe beschlossen am Samstag eine Runde durch die Klamm zu drehen. Hier in den Alpen hats leider schon jede Menge Schnee und auf den Isar-Trails kann man sich höchstens noch ne Fango-Packung holen. 

Wetter soll ja genial werden (13° und Sonne)  .

Die Klassise Runde, mit Start am Tiergarten, AL-Weg bis Brunn, dann die Klamm rauf und runter, eventl. noch den Mortizberg mit drangehängt.
Tempo eher gemütlich, da ich seit Oktober nicht mehr in der freien Natur mit'm Bike unterwegs war.

Wer will sich anschließen?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Januar 2005)

hi tom,

schön vor dir mal wieder was zu lesen. wäre gern mitgefahren,bin aber übers we im rheinland. viel spaß jedenfalls  

mach dir schonmal gedanken über ne schöne tagestour bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2005)

hi tom, bin vielleicht dabei, wenns gemütlich wird  wo gehts los am Löwensaal?


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hi tom, bin vielleicht dabei, wenns gemütlich wird  wo gehts los am Löwensaal?



Löwensaal Parkplatz wäre ok. 

Wird mit Sicherheit gemütlich, da ich seit Oktober nur Spinning gemacht habe, das mein ich schon so wie ich es geschrieben hab. Eventuell schaffen's wir ja bis zur nächsten Eisdiele  

@Beelze
Schade, das Du keine Zeit hast.
Hab mir gedacht für 2005 sollten wir endlich mal die Falkenhütte anpeilen. Bin's ja dieses Jahr gefahren: extrem geile Tour. 
Ansonsten wäre das Reintal auch wieder mal ganz nett. Der erste Mörderanstieg kann Euch ja jetzt nicht mehr schocken  
Ab Mai sollte der Schnee im Reintal weg sein, Falkenhütte eventuell später, da höher gelegen.


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tom,

werd warscheinlich auch mitkommen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> bin vielleicht dabei





			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> werd warscheinlich auch mitkommen



Sagt Ihr mir noch bis heute Abend vor 18 Uhr Bescheid. Werde dann nämlich losdüsen und in Nbg. hab ich keinen Internetanschluß.

Würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenn was zusammengeht.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Altitude (7. Januar 2005)

Bin dabei...mim Schalter

@Blacksurf
Soll ich Dich mitnehen???


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2005)

also ich hoffe einer der Herren nimmt mich mit 
dann komm ich mit!


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

Bin zu 99% dabei. Hab bis morgen früh Bereitschaft und wenn heute Nacht noch was ist dann schauts morgen früh schlecht aus.

Gruß Showman

PS: Aber wirklich *GEMÜTLICH!!!*


----------



## Altitude (7. Januar 2005)

JAAA - ich habs kapiert!  

komm aber trotzdem mim Schalter - der Spot ist so schön sauber...


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2005)

ähm, wann nimmt mich wer mit *liebkuck*
komme mit dem eisdielenbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Aber wirklich *GEMÜTLICH!!!*



Naja, wir ham den Schinder (Alti) dabei, könnte schwierig werden  .

Aus meinen Bike-Erfahrungsschatz: 
Biker machen ne Tour aus und JEDER!!versichert, dass er total unfit ist und dass man es doch eher gemutlich angehen lassen soll... Meinstens läufts dann so, dass alle voll reintreten und alles geben. Wir können uns ja mal für morgen vornehmen tatsächlich ne entspannte Tour zu fahren. Eventuell klappts ja . An mir solls jedenfalls nicht scheitern...

So, da das hier konkreter wird wenn ich mal mein Rocky-Baby ins Auto packen und meiner Schweseter Bescheid geben, dass ich heute Ihr Sofa in Beschlag nehmen werde.

Man sieht sich dann hoffentlich morgern um 11 am Löwensaal.

@Alti: Ich schreib dem Mario noch ne SMS.


----------



## Altitude (7. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti: Ich schreib dem Mario noch ne SMS.



Zwei Dumme - ein Gedanke!
Isch hab Ihm gerade ne Mail geschrieben...


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dumme - ein Gedanke!
> Isch hab Ihm gerade ne Mail geschrieben...



args wenn er mitkommt wirds wirklich nicht gemütlich *lach*
naja ich kenn ja die klamm und finde notfalls auch alleine zurück


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> args wenn er mitkommt wirds wirklich nicht gemütlich *lach*
> naja ich kenn ja die klamm und finde notfalls auch alleine zurück


Nur ruhig bleiben, ich bin ja auch noch da. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> args wenn er mitkommt wirds wirklich nicht gemütlich *lach*
> naja ich kenn ja die klamm und finde notfalls auch alleine zurück



Was hat denn Dein C-dale denn so an Komponenten dran????   
Du weißt ja, wer nicht mithalten kann wird im Wald verscharrt und das Bike ausgeschlachtet  

Nee, das wird ganz entspannt. Ich mach ja immer nur 1 Stunde Spinning. Das heißt nach einer Stunde biken brauch ich mind. 2 Stunden Pause, einen Energy-Drink und zwei Sanunagänge, damit ich wieder fit werde.  

So nun werd ich mal losfahren. Der Alti hat notfalls meine Handynummer, falls noch was sein sollte.

Bis morgen
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn Dein C-dale denn so an Komponenten dran????
> Du weißt ja, wer nicht mithalten kann wird im Wald verscharrt und das Bike ausgeschlachtet



hehe ja ja nur lauter krempel 
deutsche Laufräder die Niemand haben will *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. Januar 2005)

HI Tom,

schön das du mal wieder da bist, aber leider klappt das nicht, bin gerade erst von Bad Reichenhall heim gekommen, und hab morgen abend Nachtschicht, da ist das alles zu knapp!!

Sorry, aber die Falkenhütten Tour behalten wir im Auge!!


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2005)

Mißt, ich wollt auch mal mit kommen, aber meine Bremse hat sich scheinbar endgültig gefunden und enschieden lieber pneumatisch zu arbeiten.
Wenn ichs morgen früh hinbekomm, werd ich auch erscheinen und mit radln, falls ihr mich denn mitnimmt.


----------



## karstenenh (7. Januar 2005)

Ooch schade, ich kann leider nicht. Viel Spaß euch allen und schreibt bitte, wenn es denn geht, einen schönen Bericht   

Ciaoi

Karsten


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Mißt, ich wollt auch mal mit kommen, aber meine Bremse hat sich scheinbar endgültig gefunden und enschieden lieber pneumatisch zu arbeiten.
> Wenn ichs morgen früh hinbekomm, werd ich auch erscheinen und mit radln, falls ihr mich denn mitnimmt.


Du hast doch genug Bikes. Eins davon wird doch zum fahren taugen:

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2005)

Mit meinem DHler mit Rennradkassette werd ich mich nicht da eintlang quälen.
Da müßt dann schon mehr als ein Schäuferle warten.

Scott Octane ist zerlegt und hat auch nur ein Kettenblatt.
Auch zum DHler für meine Frau umgebaut. Also eher nix für ausgedehnte Touren.

Grossman Hardtail wäre betriebsbereit, wenn die Louise sich mit ihrem Öl besser verstehen würde.

Wie lang soll die Tour eigentlich dauern?
Weiß ja gar nicht, ob mich meine Frau so lange spielen gehn läßt   
Soll eigentlich morgen den Garten und Teressa aufräumen


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang soll die Tour eigentlich dauern?
> Weiß ja gar nicht, ob mich meine Frau so lange spielen gehn läßt
> Soll eigentlich morgen den Garten und Teressa aufräumen


Da wird morgen nix aufgeräumt  Wo kommän da hin. Bin die Tour auch schon mit dem Big Hit gefahren. Allerdings mit drei Kettenblättern. Naja, wird scho a weng dauern. Ich sach jetzt mal vorsichtig 15-16 Uhr oder ?

Gruß Showman


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2005)

11.00 ist für mich viiiiiiel zu früh - wir könnten aber auch nachmittags die dünnbrettvariante fahren. 
mit hardtail. 
ich melde mich morgen früh mal...


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Ooch schade, ich kann leider nicht.


Das ist keine Ausrede   

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2005)

Hab mich grad rausgeredet das der Besuch der morgen kommt eh nicht auf die Terasse geht, da dass Wetter eh mies ist   
Würde eh keiner rauskommen   

Also wenn ich morgens meine Bremse hinbekomm, bin ich dabei.   
Werd wohl einfach vom Octane die Bremse abbauen, wenn die Leitungslänge paßt.


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 11.00 ist für mich viiiiiiel zu früh - wir könnten aber auch nachmittags die dünnbrettvariante fahren.
> mit hardtail.
> ich melde mich morgen früh mal...



11.00 Uhr schaffst schon.
Schickst Bärbl halt etwas früher zum Joggen  
Ansonsten könnten wir auch Sonntag radln. Bis dahin hab ich sicherlich nen fahrbaren Untersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Januar 2005)

11 Uhr wird wohl bei mir auch nix.
Hab vergessen dass ich morgen noch Laminat verlegen muss und abends ist dafür keine Zeit mehr.
Viel Spaß. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei


----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2005)

ach ja schee war die Ausfahrt mit Euch Jungs  
Danke nochmals für die Mitnahme (Hin- und Rückfahrt) an Alti und Showman!
Das Wetter war ja traumhaft!
Wir freuen uns immer wieder über so einen netten Besuch!


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2005)

So,

hier ein Bericht unserer kleinen aber feinen Ausfahrt bei bestem Flühlingswetter.

Da dieses Wochenende ja unser Wahlmünchner, Exilfranke und Freund All Mountain in Nürnberg sein Zelt aufschlug und um eine Tour durch die Klamm bat konnten natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen (zu denen ich mich jetzt auch mal zähle) natürlich nicht nein sagen. Los gings um 11 Uhr (diesmal kam auch Blacksurf ohne murren aus den Federn) am Parkplatz vor dem Löwensaal. Außerdem erschienen auch noch Alti, Herr Meier, Herr weiß grad nimmer wie er hieß 
(Entschuldigung  ) und Torture King mit einem äußerst seltsamen Gefährt (schaute aus wie das Ding aus Robbie, Tobbie und das Flühwatüt  ). Die Route führte uns dann wie immer den Blaustrich entlang und über den Brunner Berg   :kotz: durch die Klamm nach Ungelstätten in die Scheune. Wohin auch sonst  












Nach kurzer Rast, grad als es schön in Form einer äußerst interessanten Bedienung wurde war Aufbruch angesagt    Zurück gings dann wieder durch die Klamm bis zum Pakplatz unterhalb von Brunn. Alti, Herr Meier und Herr weiß grad nimmer wie er hieß fuhren wegen wichtiger Termine   zurück. All Mountain, Blacksurf und ich nahmen noch die restliche Klamm bis zum Birkensee den wir dann noch umrundeten unter die Stollen. 






Zurück gings dann wieder durch die Klamm (da träum ich heut nacht von   ) und den Brunner Berg  :kotz: und den Blaustrich zum Löwensaal.

Beenden möchte ich meinen heutigen Bericht über diese erneute tolle Tour mit tollen Leuten mit einem Zitat aus dem Evangelium nach Matthäus: Und jeder ging Heim   






Gruß Showman

PS: Profil gibt`s hier


----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2005)

@showman
klaro kam ich aus den Federn war ja auch 11 Uhr angesagt (eine gepflegte Uhrzeit)
schöner Bericht


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Januar 2005)

Sooo, wieder zurück in Tschiesing. Nachdem ich gestern noch einen recht netten Abend in Nürnberg verbracht hatte  , ließ ich mein Nbg-WE heute früh noch mit einem leckeren Frühstück ausklingen.

Meinem Rocky steht schon wieder, nach einer ausgiebigen Dusche in meiner Badewanne, im Schlafzimmer. Die Massen an Dreckwäsche von gestern drehen ihre Runden in der Waschmaschine.

@Showman
Klasse Bericht. 

@Showmann und Blacksurf
War die einzig richtige Entscheidung, dass wir die restliche Klamm und den Birkensee noch mitgenommen haben. 

@Alti:
Danke für die Latte und Kuchen. Du weißt ja die Münchner: machen immer auf dicke Hose und dann ham's kein Geld dabei  Werd mich jedenfalls revanchieren.

@All
Wollte mich jedenfalls bei euch allen für die schöne Runde durch meinen Nürnberger Lieblingstrail bedanken.  Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit Euch.  
UND: Ich hoffe wir sehen uns in ein paar Wochen alle auf einer schönen Wetterstein- oder Karwendelrunde wieder.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Januar 2005)

Fast hätte ich es vergessen:

@Wettergott
Danke! Solche "Wintertage" könnten wir öfters gebrauchen.


----------



## TortureKing (11. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> .....  und Torture King mit einem äußerst seltsamen Gefährt (schaute aus wie das Ding aus Robbie, Tobbie und das Flühwatüt  ). ......



Bin ich eben eine Rennradrahmenfahrschwulette .... aber ich mag Dich trotzdem 

.............


Sie fässt sich so schön an ......








Sehe ich zu ihr hinunter, lächelt mir Ihr schönes Gesicht entgegen .....








sie hat auch kein Problem sich mal schmutzig zu machen .... 








oder alles mit zu machen, auch wenns mal ruppiger wird


----------



## showman (11. Januar 2005)

Ja Schatzi, hab dich doch auch lieb    aber der Vorbau bricht beim ersten Drop doch ab   

Gruß Showman


----------

